# Best Coffee Shop in York



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi all. I'm in York today, any recommendations for a good coffee shop


----------



## Mudlark13 (Apr 21, 2019)

I'd recommend Kiosk Cafe on Fossgate. They've an EK43 and a good rotating selection of beans!


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks for the recommendation @Mudlark13 it was closed when I got there, will try today o


----------

